# Snowy Mountains



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

what i should say is dont believe the hype

Aus ski trips are fun but that is dependant on the people you're going with.
The terrain in most resorts is quite good in terms of variety. Dont expect any proper steep alpine terrain. It doesnt exist. However the snow is lacking in quality for most of the season unless you get lucky with the one 30cm powder day a season. If you have been to any worldwide decent resorts ie alps, japan, rocky mtns, BC or south america (i appologise for the ones ive missed)you will be dissappointed with the snow quality especially when you pay $100AUD for a daily lift pass which apparently is the most expensive in the world.

Cheap doesnt really come into account for aus ski fields, for a weekend (if you have all your own gear) you are looking at a min $500-600 including travel. Dont get me wrong if you have good crew ive always had a great time and enjoyed my weekend but realistically it has never been because of the quality of the snowboarding rather the party afterwards.

If thats what youre going for you will have a blast, otherwise prepare to be dissapointed. 

Ill make a decision whether ill head down this season depending on snow conditions


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Perisher is good. Snow can be icy at times in Australia.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Take a quick flight to NZ and ride there...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Doesn't sound too good then, don't want to waste money, 
yer might look into NZ, just expensive! might just wait til head back to the UK then jump to the alps when I can.......


----------



## McLovin' (Mar 30, 2010)

Heather123 said:


> Doesn't sound too good then, don't want to waste money,
> yer might look into NZ, just expensive! might just wait til head back to the UK then jump to the alps when I can.......


NZ and the european alps are amazing places with higher and better snow conditions, but its worth the experience of hitting the snow surrounded by gum trees down here. I've been up to perisher & thredbo a few times and always had a ball (Perisher better for boarders imo).


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Raid is spot on! 

I'm from Australia and have ridden all the resorts in Australia. I wouldn't waste your time. Hit up NZ its a much better place to ride.


----------

